# Solar Eclipse



## awinphoto (May 17, 2012)

Okay guys... another brainstorm topic... This sunday, 6:28 Pacific Daylight Time, we are expected to be getting a total solar eclipse. This was the the first time since like 1994 since north America has had a solar eclipse that was visible. So.... We know looking at it with our naked eye can screw up your eye, and given that, photographing it without filters, logically, can screw up your sensor. If lasers can cause damage to sensors, surely this would be as bad... I have a gel filter of the old IR filters, I think it was 87C that we used with infrared film and black and white? Anyone have any insight whether this would be a safe alternative for this type of photography? I just dont want to burn out my camera or cause any damage. Thanks.


----------



## Chris Geiger (May 17, 2012)

I just purchased a 2-9 stop variable ND filter and this allows enough light control (set to max) to photograph the sun at mid day. This is a 100% crop taken with my 5D3 and 70-200 lens.


----------



## tron (May 17, 2012)

1. It will be an annular eclipse not total.

2. An ND filter is not enough unless you use LV only. The eyes are in danger because ND filters
do not stop harmful UV and IR.

You will need either

a. Baader film (it's like aluminum foil) and more specifically the ND5.0 (=10^5 = 100000 less light) if you need to both look through viewfinder and take pictures. Again if you will use 100% Live View you can use ND3.8 baader film.

b. Welder's glass #14 but I do not know if it will create reflections.


----------



## awinphoto (May 17, 2012)

tron said:


> 1. It will be an annular eclipse not total.
> 
> 2. An ND filter is not enough unless you use LV only. The eyes are in danger because ND filters
> do not stop harmful UV and IR.
> ...



Thanks for the clarification. Where would someone go to get the welders glass... I checked home depot and all they got are the goggles and the face masks... I dont know if my local camera store would have the baader film but i'll check when they open.


----------



## tron (May 17, 2012)

The baader film may be hard to get too. You will most probably have to get an A4 page of Baader film with instructions how to make a filter that will be put in front of your telephoto lens...

But you never know. The sure thing is you have to hurry in order to get it.

Enjoy the eclipse (lucky you  )


----------



## Chris Geiger (May 17, 2012)

I have no need to look through the view finder. I don't want to use live view as this would expose the sensor for a much longer time. I plan to shoot on a tripod and view the results on the LCD screen. It will only take a couple of shots to get the sun centered. I have an auto darkening welding helmet for looking directly at the sun. I'll be shooting brackets for HDR processing. I clearly have enough ND filter to control the light and plan to reduce the filter amount during the peak.


----------



## emag (May 17, 2012)

Best of luck and enjoy the show. I wouldn't worry too much about HDR - there won't really be any DR to speak of, just bright sun and black moon. If you can locate a local astronomy club you may find someone setting up for eyepiece projection. I won't be seeing the eclipse but I'm setting up a projection scope for public views of the June 5 Venus transit and will be photographing it through a separate filtered telescope with the 60D connected to a monitor and an HD camcorder with a Baader filter. That said, early June on the Gulf Coast.......I actually expect to be clouded out  but I'll try anyway.


----------



## waving_odd (May 17, 2012)

http://news.yahoo.com/sunday-solar-eclipse-safely-photograph-ring-fire-180800451.html


----------



## Arkarch (May 17, 2012)

You might do HDR if you are capturing landscape as well - your mileage will vary. Actually its more of a Photoshop composite or maybe ND Grads 

But back to filters - OPTCorp in Oceanside CA may be able to ship raw 250mm x 250mm sq sheets of Baader Astro at this late date - but its really late. Truth is, the primary vendors have been slammed since April. If you dont have the supplies now, its going to be tough unless you catch a break.

But if you do have film, there are plenty of instructions out there on how to make foam-core based cap filters. I took an actually easier approach and built a LEE Filter form factor frame out of 1/32" model airplane plywood material with the film held with double stick inside. I thought I needed some glue as well, but the double stick holds well enough for the purpose, and if I need to change out the film (its fragile!) I can just open it up and replace. The LEE filter holds that assemble well, and I have at least 1/32" inch of wiggle room in the slot.

Circular ND's may work. I got a 10-stop ND 3.0 B+W I may try for a second camera. But any turning could throw your focus or composition off (and once that type of filter is on, you can not see through it). And ND is not good enough for direct viewing - it does not block IR and UV. The Baader and other films are at the ND 5 level (100,000 times if my math is right) and do block IR and UV, but you cannot see through them with a naked eye. In fact Baader is somewhat reflective. Makes a great mirror!

Also if you have dont have the software, get The Photographer's Ephermeris. It free on PC (and likely Mac), with a small charge for iPhone and Android. The software tells you all the geometry of the sun and moon over time and location. Its required reference for anyone shooting sun and moon critical photos.

Use caution and common sense. I'll be out in the southwest somewhere 

Oh yeah, you'll have about 3.5 - 4 minutes to figure it all out. Its kinda like shooting at Upper Antelope Canyon where I'll be on Friday.


----------



## bkorcel (May 17, 2012)

Wont be risking my 5DIII. I'll be using a pinhole projection onto a sheet of foam board.

If you really insist on a direct shot, check oriontelescopes.com. They have solar filters in varying sizes, both glass type and mylar type film. They also have small diameter filters for smaller telescopes which might fit some telephoto lenses (nylon set screws to hold it in place for safety). They say the filters will hold tight up to 1/4" less in diameter than the size shown....and if not there is always duct tape. Canon seems to use that a lot lately so why not here.


----------

